# Neat Plant Idea.



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

I just took this house plant that was over growing and placed it in here for the guppies to have their babies in. Neat huh??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

is it real? if so wouldnt it die?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

yes its real "took this house plant that was over growing" i figured if i could place it in a jar and drowned it with water and shoots grow lets try this. If it starts to turn ugly ill remove it, there is a gap of air on top. We will see


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its pothos. Not an aquatic plant but actaully does pretty well if left floating in a tank. I used to keep it in my spawn tanks but no longer keep it other than in pots on the window sill.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool, i think it looks neat!


----------

